# What kind of yarn for a baby blanket?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi FA members.

Could you suggest a yarn that would be suitable for a baby blanket? Something that would be soft, yet durable enough to withstand multiple machine washings without pilling?

I think 4-ply would be too rough, but don't want to get too delicate a yarn. 
My shopping would be done at JoAnn Fabrics. (gift cards)

Thanks all.
I always appreciate your input. 

stef


----------



## creationdreamer (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been really happy with some of the cotton/bamboo blends I've used; they are usually very soft and washable. One time I bought a bamboo yarn that was super fine, almost like fingering weight, and combined it with a worsted organic cotton yarn; I just knit them together and didn't alter the pattern/gauge at all. 

Good luck, and yay for baby blanket knitting!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Joanne's Sensations. I recently made a baby blanket in their pink colorway. It fades from white into pink and back. They also have a blue/white that would be suitable for a baby.

Are you knitting or crocheting? The blanket I made was crocheted and just a two stranded DC, nothing fancy. It was a bit of a pain to see my stitches, but not too bad since I wasn't following a pattern. The yarn works up super soft, and it's acrylic.


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

4ply refers to the thickness more than the material and is actually very nice for baby blankets.
I love the lion brand "baby's first" yarn. I made a blanket with it for my nephew and had to continually remind myself it was for the baby, not me! It's been a year and he still has it so, I would call it durable. The lily sugar n' cream yarn is a nice brand too, it's all very soft. I haven't made baby stuff with it so I'm not sure about the durability.


----------

